

What are some cultural faux pas in San Francisco? - jeffwidman
http://www.quora.com/Etiquette/What-are-some-cultural-faux-pas-in-San-Francisco

======
Uhhrrr
Most of these are valid, but:

11\. Adult men complaining about having to wear a tie to formal restaurants,
the symphony, and other events.

...is utter balderdash. The only restaurant that requires a tie is the French
Laundry. The only reason to wear a tie to "symphony and other events" is if
you are intent on participating in the insular "society" made up of dowagers.
And unless you're running for office or a sycophant, why would you do that?

~~~
rdl
Also, complaining about taxes is pretty standard, given that you hit 9.3% once
you make $50k, and someone who does startups can easily hit 10.3% in years
where stock is sold. Plus the high cost of gas, property/rent, etc.

